# Onkyo TX-NR609 setup questions



## imtiaz (Sep 3, 2012)

I have just got my Onkyo TX-NR609 as of yesterday and have done the "basic" setup (connections, Audyssey etc). This is replacing my very satisfactory TX-SR606. I have a few questions and wonder if someone out there can help. BTW I'm not technically qualified but can do a few things right!

1. Since the TX-SR606 was not a 3D receiver I had to go for a Panny DMP-BDT310 3D BD player which has 2 x HDMI outs. I used the main one connecting my Optoma HD33 3D projector and the second one connected to the TX-SR606. This worked like a song. I also had HDMI Out of TX-606 split - one to the projector using another HDMI cable (Optoma has 2 x HDMI outs) and the other to my Panny plasma 50". Everything worked like a song. 
The splitter is a 2-way from NEET, UK (a really good one). HDMI cables are Mediabridge Ultra series 3D-capable, ARC with ethernet and Bluerigger with similar specs. Both are 25 ft.

Since the TX-NR609 is 3D-capable, I have connected the Panny player direct to it using a Belkin High-speed 4K 10.2Gbs HDMI cable. I used the NEET splitter to now connecting the Optoma (with Mediabridge Ultra series HDMI) and the Panny plasma. Result? No 3D! 

2. The sound and the feel of the TX-NR609 is great except I find there is lot of "boom". It appears the PSB fronts are producing a lot more bass and the sub less, which was not the case in the TX-SR606 setup. Possibly I have not got something right. I used the Aydessey to set up audio. However, I can use a radioshack sound level meter too. 

3. I'm unable to move from Menu to Menu and back using the Remote Control. It appears sometimes it gets "frozen". 

4. I have today got the firmware updated (after Items 1 & 2 above). Will this improve/solve anything?

I would greatly appreciate if someone provide me help. Thanks.

Imtiaz


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not certain about the 3D issue, possibly a firmware upgrade as the 609 may be 3D "capable" instead of 3D "ready". If I understand correctly, you are using a splitter from the HDMI out of your 609, and then from the splitter, 1 HDMI in the projector and 1 in the tv?

For the calibration, in the 609 menu, make sure you had subwoofer set to "yes" as you want Audyssey to detect and measure the sub. Also, make sure the speakers are set to "small" as Audyssey more than likely set them as "large" after calibration. From there, use a crossover that is suitable for your speakers as Audyssey probably set it at 40Hz do to the fact that it set your L/R to large.

If you don't mind me asking, what PSB model and sub are you using?

keep us posted 

cheers


----------



## imtiaz (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Yoda for such a swift response.

The 609 is supposed to be 3D-capable. I'll check again after the firmware update. Yes, the split description is correct - 1 HDMI (3D capable) cable to 3D projector and 1 HDMI standard cable to Plasma 2D. However, both do not operate at the same time. 

The sub is set as "Yes". Audyssey has set the levels at 40Hz. Is that Large? 

The sub is DSW Pro 600 and the PSB is Image T55 fronts and center is Image C60.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^
in the menu, in "speaker configuration (not sure if Onkyo labeled it as such), see if your mains are set to "large"
A crossover of 40Hz suggests to me that they are. If so, set them to "small" When set to "Large", Audyssey assume that your mains will handle all the 40hz and above content and even though your speakers may be rated to handle that, chance are it doesn't do it very well, not many out there can. Plus, it exert your receiver even more. 

A good rule of thumb is to set your crossover to 80hz, let your sub take care of all the 80hz and lower material. Your sub will handle this with ease. You can experiment after as you may prefer 100Hz or 60Hz as a crossover but 80 is a good place to start.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  FWIW-I agree that setting the sub at 80Hz is a good place to start.


----------



## imtiaz (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Yoda. 

I have got my 3D problem sorted out! Everything works ok. It must be the firmware upgrade.

As suggested by you (and agreed by wgmontgomery) I have got this done:

Fronts : 80Hz (THX) 
Center: 80Hz THX) 
(this is how the above appear on 609)
Surround (sides): 50Hz
Sub: 80Hz

The "boom" appears to have gone. Please let me know what you think of this setting. I'm also thinking doing the manual audio setup using the Radioshack sound level meter.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a suggestion here but setting your surrounds at 50 hz sounds a bit low. I would adjust them to 80 hz like the others.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I would also use the sound meter to level match all to 75 db's.


----------



## imtiaz (Sep 3, 2012)

I have still not the sound level meter test at 75 dbs. Reason is I was wanting to do bi-amp as the 609 facilitates it. I have done this now with the Mediabridge gauge 16 cable which comes pre-installed with banana plugs. I did not make any changes to the following settings on 609:

Fronts, Center: 80Hz
Surrounds: 80Hz
Sub: 120Hz (also the Low Pass switch on the sub is set at 120Hz)

Would be grateful if someone can tell me if this is fine. I will then run Audyssey and sound level meter tests. 

Thanks


----------

